# is this ok to stop puppy biting?



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

my puppy is teething and tries to bite,chew, almost like maul my hand everything it plays. ive tried to loud pitch scream, leaving the room, thumping on the nose, slightly hitting it on the rear end, none of it worked. but today i just remembered dogs hate when you blow on their face/nose/ears. so i did that every time it would bite me and it would stop instantly. and it seems like it stopped completely. for now... but would this method work to stop it completely? why or why not.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Since the other ideas didn't work, it sounds like that will work.  Have you tried a can full of coins and shaking it?


----------



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Since the other ideas didn't work, it sounds like that will work.  Have you tried a can full of coins and shaking it?


seriously, i wish that would work. seems like no noise works. by the way why don't dogs like you blowing in their face? no my breathe doesn't stink.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure, perhaps its the same reason we don't like it. Its annoying and it stings alittle bit if someone blows right into your eyes. I blow into my dogs face all the time when we play and he will jump back and then run back up to me, we make a game out of it.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

When you blow in the pups face they are forced to hold their breath and don't like it. How old is your puppy? I have a French Bulldog that is three and a half months going through the same thing now.


----------



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

Jen D said:


> When you blow in the pups face they are forced to hold their breath and don't like it. How old is your puppy? I have a French Bulldog that is three and a half months going through the same thing now.


its pretty young, will be 7 weeks in few days


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

I know that you are supposed to let puppies chew/bite up until a certain age so that they can learn bite inhibition.... if they don't get to practice using their jaw muscles, they won't know how to take thing gently in their mouth or play without hurting someone. I don't know much about it but thought I'd mention it.

As far as blowing in the dog's face, whatever works. My dog respond to blowing by trying to bite/lick the air... it's very silly looking.  He doesn't seem to mind it. 



shadowspar said:


> my puppy is teething and tries to bite,chew, almost like maul my hand everything it plays. ive tried to loud pitch scream, leaving the room, thumping on the nose, slightly hitting it on the rear end, none of it worked. but today i just remembered dogs hate when you blow on their face/nose/ears. so i did that every time it would bite me and it would stop instantly. and it seems like it stopped completely. for now... but would this method work to stop it completely? why or why not.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

The reason why your puppy is play-biting so badly is because he's too young to leave the litter. Between the ages of 6 to 8 weeks, puppies learn an important lesson from their litter and mother called 'bite-inhibition' - that is, the ability to play without biting too hard.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

You likely won't be able to stop it completely, nor should you for that matter. Puppies NEED to be able to bite/chew, though not you. Make it clear that he/she is not allowed to bite you (to the point it hurts anyway, I find mouthing softly to be completely acceptable, but it has to stop when it becomes more than that). Use redirection. If you have to stop him/her biting you, give your dog something that he/she IS allowed to chew.

Your pup didn't get the chance to learn bite inhabition from his mother/littermates, so you are now left teach it youself.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

At your pups age when ever he goes for your hand you need to give him a toy to chew instead. If he doesn't like the toy you give him you need to find one he does. Always have numerous toys and chews available for him at all time.

At his age he is also learning with his mouth because he does not have hands like we do. So this is why he is so mouthy at this time, it will get better. Zapping him in the nose is not a good thing to do at all that is only going to encourage him to bit and encourage more bad behavior as he grows. The same with spanks on the butt, you don't want to deal with fear problems later on.

After I get back into switching toys for hands I also would start doing a sharp yelp and turning away from him when he gets your hands to hard. Some people might disagree with me but if the pup is lightly mouthing I say that is fine but when it hurts yelp like the mother dog would if he was still with the litter. This is because yours is so little mine on the other hand is thee months so no more hands!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Be careful about timing when you redirect his attention to a toy. Sometimes by giving him the toy, you may be inadvertently rewarding his behaviour. If I were you I would give a sharp 'No!', then redirect him to a toy and praise him for playing with the toy instead.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Teach Bite Inhibition . It's not a quick fix, so you need to be persistent even if it doesn't work the first couple of times. 

Here is the article.

The Bite Stops Here.


----------



## Schnauzerlvr (May 20, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Teach Bite Inhibition . It's not a quick fix, so you need to be persistent even if it doesn't work the first couple of times.
> 
> Here is the article.
> 
> The Bite Stops Here.


That is a good article..my 8wk old puppy is the king of wanting to playbite and he loves his toys, as soon as I saw he was all into the bitting I bought toys good for chewing and good for some tug of war, he loves that. He hasn't hurt me when he tries to play bite but he just doesnt seem to get tired of doing it..so I re-direct him to this toys.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Making a loud "yelp" and ignoring Lily seems to work for me when she's getting too rambunctious (like drawing blood on my hands instead of lightly mouthing) she knows that if she bites hard, playtime is over...not a great thing in her perspective


----------



## shadowspar (May 12, 2008)

ive gone back to doing the yelp thing since yesterday. it doesnt usually work but now i do it and pull my hand back out of his mouth and leave him alone for a while. but i noticed whenever i do that and leave him alone, he either lunges back at me or hell find something else to chew on. is that good or bad?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

If when you pull your hand back and he jumps up to try and grab it say "NO!" and then give him a toy. Do the same for when he goes off to chew something else.


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

on that website it says to stop it well before he's three months old. My puppy is just about that and still does that. 
(only got him two weeks ago.)


----------

